# The Oaks



## Clodagh (2 June 2017)

Well, how exciting was that! I don't normally watch flat racing but make the effort for the big ones. From Olivier Pelisier (I hope I got that right) baling out on the way to the start...to the lightening strike while loading the first...to an amazing finish.
Love Enable, what a lovely big type she is. (Or is she just big compared to Rhododendron?). What a race. What weather!
Well done Nathaniel, finally he beats Frankel. I hope Frankel gets the Derby tomorrow.


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 June 2017)

Same as you Clodagh, flat racing isnt my bag but I do like to watch Epsom and Royal Ascot.  I was a bit worried about the stalls and the lightening!  What a shame for the American filly, obviously without her pony she got a bit lit up and Olivier had to make a quick decision, cracking bit of horsemanship I thought, very neat dismount given the circumstances


----------



## teapot (2 June 2017)

That dismount is something else! Great race too.


----------



## Clodagh (2 June 2017)

Why on earth they didn't pony her down I don't know, I have seen it happen before, at Newmarket. Sad for those concerned, all that money and effort to not even get to start.


----------



## Mariposa (2 June 2017)

Such a exciting day's racing!

I feel so bad for the connections of the american filly, what a long way to come for that to happen. At first I thought he'd been unseated, I felt very sorry for him and the trainer. I was delighted that Enable won, what an exciting race! Thunder, lightning and seriously gutsy fillies - brilliant!


----------



## Chiffy (3 June 2017)

Just watched it, all very exciting. Don't say that often about flat racing! I am the same as a lot of you, a NH person but keep an eye on the big flat races.
So impressed with the dismount, amazing to see in slow motion. I also wondered why she couldn't have been ponied down, it has happened before in this country.
Oh what weather, while the sun shone in Scotland. Well done to the fillies and very happy with the winner as we have a friend who works for John Gosden and Frankie is always good value. Loved the remark that he is 7lbs worse off in the rain!!


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Just watched it, all very exciting. Don't say that often about flat racing! I am the same as a lot of you, a NH person but keep an eye on the big flat races.
So impressed with the dismount, amazing to see in slow motion. I also wondered why she couldn't have been ponied down, it has happened before in this country.
Oh what weather, while the sun shone in Scotland. Well done to the fillies and very happy with the winner as we have a friend who works for John Gosden and Frankie is always good value. Loved the remark that he is 7lbs worse off in the rain!!
		
Click to expand...

Franke is a media dream, he is so much fun. Ryan Moore always looks miserable, I bet the commentators hope for Frankie too!


----------



## druid (3 June 2017)

Chiffy said:



			So impressed with the dismount, amazing to see in slow motion. I also wondered why she couldn't have been ponied down, it has happened before in this country.
		
Click to expand...


She could have been, they chose not to for some reason. They would have to borrow a suitable hack from a UK trainer, though


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 June 2017)

druid said:



			She could have been, they chose not to for some reason. They would have to borrow a suitable hack from a UK trainer, though
		
Click to expand...

And someone would have leant them one too to be fair. They obviously thought she was capable of going down on her own. They will know for next time! 

As much as I love the Coolmore horses and team it was nice to see someone else win a a Classic! 

Onto the Derby today and I am so glad that filly isn't running. It would just have been embarrassing. It's not the first time that owner has put unsuitable horses in the Derby but this is the first time he has paid the final declaration fee. He has moved his previous horses out of yard before too when the trainer doesn't want the horse to run. It was all a media stunt by him. I feel bad for the lass who was supposed to ride but the BHA made the right decision they just went about it the wrong way.

Who will be crowned this year's Derby winner? I suspect that it will come from Coolmore but there's not a lot to choose from between a few of his.


----------



## ester (3 June 2017)

Well that was unexpected 

btw young o'brian doesn't look like he is shaving yet let alone training racehorses


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 June 2017)

What a beautiful looking horse Wings Of Eagle's is! Not one of the Coolmore horses I would have picked but you can never rule and of his out, his big price horses always run well in the Derby every year yet rarely win.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

How excited was the jockey! I do like them to look as though they enjoyed it. The two Frankels ran well, but the winner came out of no where, didn't he, a great run.


----------



## Honeylight (3 June 2017)

Didn't like the winner's curly ears, but he has a good staying pedigree. Cracksman stayed well for a son of a sprinting mare. Wish that someone else had won other than Coolmore and the ghastly "lads". I hope they send the winner to Doncaster for the St Leger as it looks made for him.
I think it will be interesting to see what comes out of the race. My guess is it wasn't a vintage renewal by any means. Also I think Frankel might in time prove a big disappointment at stud given the hype.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 June 2017)

Agree with all the above!  I thought the winner looked very pleased with himself as he pulled up = the horse I mean.


----------



## druid (3 June 2017)

Six in the derby, five by Galileo and they win with the 40-1 shot by a sire they've already relegated to the national hunt ranks. Oh dear, bet the flight home was interesting. 

Cracksman showed his inexperience and will definitely improve for the race. Cliffs of Moher didn't appear to quite get the trip - wouldn't be surprised if he's going to the Eclipse next.


----------



## Honeylight (3 June 2017)

The winner wasn't bred by Coolmore either. 
What has happened to Pour Moi, is he actually still at Coolmore?


----------



## Orangehorse (4 June 2017)

druid said:



			Six in the derby, five by Galileo and they win with the 40-1 shot by a sire they've already relegated to the national hunt ranks. Oh dear, bet the flight home was interesting. 

Cracksman showed his inexperience and will definitely improve for the race. Cliffs of Moher didn't appear to quite get the trip - wouldn't be surprised if he's going to the Eclipse next.
		
Click to expand...

Ha - that's racing.  Frankle didn't win over big distances did he, or even run in the Derby.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 June 2017)

Loved how calm Enable stayed throughout all the preliminaries despite l that going on that crack of thunder right at the start sounded pretty scary on tv!


----------



## druid (7 June 2017)

Honeylight said:



			The winner wasn't bred by Coolmore either. 
What has happened to Pour Moi, is he actually still at Coolmore?
		
Click to expand...

Yes bu at The Grange rather than in Fethard, covering National Hunt mares (he was the replacement for Fame and Glory who died unexpectedly)


----------



## popsdosh (8 June 2017)

Honeylight said:



			Didn't like the winner's curly ears, but he has a good staying pedigree. Cracksman stayed well for a son of a sprinting mare. Wish that someone else had won other than Coolmore and the ghastly "lads". I hope they send the winner to Doncaster for the St Leger as it looks made for him.
I think it will be interesting to see what comes out of the race. My guess is it wasn't a vintage renewal by any means. Also I think Frankel might in time prove a big disappointment at stud given the hype.
		
Click to expand...

John Gosden actually said in a radio interview what is all the hype about Frankels offspring about?


----------

